# KOI or GOLDFISH?



## dalomesser (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi All,

I am a little confused. I have a fish that i beleive is a goldfish but some people have said that it is a koi. I rekon it is a goldfish myself but i was woundering if you could confirm it. 

Here is a picture. You can clearly see the size difference.

http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w62/dalomesser/P3280115.jpg

http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w62/dalomesser/P3280113.jpg

Thanks


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

You can go through an image hosting site such as photobucket, upload your pictures onto there then copy the IMG link in with a post.

Where did you get your fish?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They are all carp


----------



## dalomesser (Nov 25, 2006)

Ringo said:


> You can go through an image hosting site such as photobucket, upload your pictures onto there then copy the IMG link in with a post.
> 
> Where did you get your fish?


I got ten from the garden centre and the others i had off my uncle including the big one.

Thanks


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

The are Koi. Nice looking ones too.
That your pond? if so what size?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

i disagree, i see goldfish. but i cannot see if they have little whiskers or not. if they do then they are koi, if not, gold fish. i am curious to the size of your pond as well, and the kind of maintanance you do on it


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

I'd have to agree with Mike, they don't look like koi to me.


----------



## gem (Mar 13, 2007)

They are definatley goldfish. Nice ones, but goldfish. Koi would have feelers or whiskers (whichever you want to call them) like the one below

http://www.koiforsale.com/large/KHIR1_15.jpg


A goldfish is a cousin of the Koi...still in the carp family but not quite a carp. 
Below is a comet, which is what it looks like you have.


http://www.uvm.edu/~jdion/pets/fish/150g-goldfishpond/goldfish-comet.med.jpg


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

i see ogldfish as well. i didn't see any whiskers.


----------



## dalomesser (Nov 25, 2006)

*Thankyou*



GoodMike said:


> i disagree, i see goldfish. but i cannot see if they have little whiskers or not. if they do then they are koi, if not, gold fish. i am curious to the size of your pond as well, and the kind of maintanance you do on it



hi, they have no whiskers so they must be goldfish. My pond is about 3m L by 2m W and 1 - 0.6m deep. I am still constructing the pond. I vaccumed the pond a day after i took the photos and it looks great. I can see the bottom. I would show you but i have had a problem with the camera.

Thanks for all your help.

Dale Messer


----------

